# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Kayı Boyunun Anadolu'ya Gelişi

## ceydaaa

asdada.jpgOsmanlı Hanedanı tarihte birçok Türk Devleti kuran Oğuzların Gün Han kolunun kayı boyuna mensuptur*lar. Kayılar Malazgirt zaferinden (1071) sonra diğer Türk boylarıyla birlikte Anadolu'ya geldiler. Anado*lu'da Ahlat yöresine yerleştiler. Daha sonraları Türki*ye Selçuklu hükümdarı I. Alaaddin Keykubat tarafın*dan Ankara'nın batısındaki Karacadağ bölgesine yer*leştirildiler. Bir süre sonra Söğüt ve Domaniç yöresi kayılara yaylak ve kışlak olarak verildi.

----------

